# African algae eaters and bottom feeders?



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

So I’m thinking of making an African nano tank. As long as they come from somewhere in Africa then I’m happy  so I got my main fish listed but the only things are algae eaters…. are there any African algae eaters in the trade? (fish or invert don’t care  ) and bottom feeders (ie catfish/loaches)
This is my fish and plant list below (note I do NOT plan on getting all those pairing killi fish in there just my list to choose from :3 ) as any other plant species to suggest? 

Shoaling:
P. ngaensis
P. normani
P. similis
L. roloffi
B. hulstaerti
Other:
A. australe
C. volcanum
F. intermittens
P. annulatus

Plant:
A. barteri var. nana
B. heudelotii
N. crassicaulus
R. fluitans
Nesaea sp


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are some gobies and some darter Tetras that are native to Africa. 
The darter Tetras act a lot like Gobies. They are not social. 
Here are several African fish:
http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/index.php/spotlight/171-newsletter-feb-21-2014

Perhaps this will help? 
http://www.fishbase.org/tools/region/FB4Africa/FB4Africa.html


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Never heard of darter tetras look pretty cool :3

And thanks for the fishbase link :3 will start to use it thanks


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Do you mind giving the genus names for your fish? When I type in "p ngaeus", my computer keeps asking if I mean pangassius...

Sorry about the algae eater deal. From what I know, most of the fish that we get, come from rivers and streams that are incredibly dark due to tannins and tree shade. Chiloglanis fish from the Congo river look like Plecos, but I think they're mostly wood eaters.

If your tank is short enough, you could try to make a stand of Dracaena sanderiana. Do not put the leaves underwater, use the woody "bamboo" looking parts underwater, and keep the leaves above water at all times. It's often sold as "lucky bamboo", and used in feng shui.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

ichthyogeek - I think the Op is referring to Plataplochilus ngaensis.


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Full names  ..... might have spelt some of the genus's wrong.... lol 

Plataplochilus ngaensis
Poropanchax normani
Procatopus similis
Ladigesia roloffi
Barbus hulstaerti
Aphyosemion australe
Chromaphyosemion volcanum
Fundulopanchax intermittens
Pseudepiplatys annulatus

Bump:


ichthyogeek said:


> Do you mind giving the genus names for your fish? When I type in "p ngaeus", my computer keeps asking if I mean pangassius...
> 
> Sorry about the algae eater deal. From what I know, most of the fish that we get, come from rivers and streams that are incredibly dark due to tannins and tree shade. Chiloglanis fish from the Congo river look like Plecos, but I think they're mostly wood eaters.
> 
> If your tank is short enough, you could try to make a stand of Dracaena sanderiana. Do not put the leaves underwater, use the woody "bamboo" looking parts underwater, and keep the leaves above water at all times. It's often sold as "lucky bamboo", and used in feng shui.


 Thanks I'll look into some Chiloglanis :3 do you know if they can be kept alone or have to be in groups? I'd assume they'd be ok alone but no idea 

Is Dracaena sanderiana found in Africa? would be pretty cool to have in :3 I was going to look and see if its found in Asia for my Asian setup when I start making the plant list  (fish list done just plant list to do :hihi: )


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea about the Chiloglanis. All I know is that they look like albino plecos. Maybe check Seriouslyfish?

I think that D. sanderiana is from Africa. According to the Wiki article about Dracaena species, the majority are from Africa, with a few exceptions from Asia and South America.


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Chiloglanis are a bit hard to feed, but peaceful. They do ok alone, but are more outgoing in groups. They generally prefer slightly cooler water, as many come from more stream-like environments. They are aufwuchs grazers, so a mature tank is a must as I never really found them to take prepared foods readily when I kept them.


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks  when you say cooler is it like 20-23C? or cooler?

Obviously not as a staple but like once a week you know if they'll accept cucumber? I assume most I'd get are WC? or do you ever come across CB?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yes. That temperature range. They never took cucumber for me. All of them are wild caught and very hard to come by

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah that's pushing too much on the cool side for what I'm thinking :/ any snails found in Africa that are available in the trade?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

There are zebra nerites found in Africa, however most in the pet trade are from Asia (they look basically the same though)


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 4, 2015)

looks like I might be forced to use them :/ lol 

Cheers


----------

